# CT scans..



## lotusflowerxx (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm having a CT enterography today and I have to drink oral contrast and have an iv contrast as well, I was wondering if the contrast is going to make me have diarrhea right away? I already have a somewhat upset stomach because I am nervous and I'm really scared that I'm going to have to use the bathroom in the middle of the scan? Also, I took a xanax to help my nerves, was that a bad idea? Has anybody had this type of scan before, what should I expect?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It's a REAL quick test so I doubt you will be having D during it. It is a very non-invasive simple test. You kinda just lay there for a few minutes and you are done. They give you some contrast in a IV it makes you feel a bit warm but that sensation usually passes very quickly. And it's over before you know it. One of my fav tests.







I had one done and don't recall having any D right afterwards so I wouldn't worry. The xanax may make you feel more relaxed is all.


----------



## lotusflowerxx (Mar 28, 2012)

I just got back from the test and it was pretty much everything you said! The only hard part was drinking the contrast... I could only drink 2 out of the 3 bottles, if I drank the other bottle I probably would have thrown up. I havent had a bowel movement yet.. but its probably cause I need to drink water to flush the contrast out. Anyways, thanks for the reply!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you did so well! Hope your results are definitive!


----------



## maryam (Feb 21, 2012)

BQ said:


> Glad you did so well! Hope your results are definitive!


I m also glad you did well.Is this ctscan the first tool a doctor advise to do? Can the ctscan also scan chrohndisease?


----------

